# Need some advice for buying a trailer.



## tntgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone have any good advice when I go look at trailer? I'm not for sure on every thing I should look for when looking at a trailer, or what to ask.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Bring tape measure. Make sure it is both high enough and long enough for your horse. 

Ask when the trailer was last serviced. If it hasn't been in the past year, the trailer will most likely need a new emergency brake battery and tires if it's been sitting around for a long time.

Check the floors. Pull up the mats mostly at the corners and look for any signs of rot if it's a wood floor and pitting if it's an aluminum floor. 

Other stuff is just basic, do the doors shut? Any evidence the roof leaks? Any signs of rust or popped bolts? Do the break lights work?

Can't think of anything else. Hope that helps.


----------



## tntgoldengirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

